# Bedroom Booking



## floridastorm (May 16, 2017)

Looking into taking Amtrack from Jacksonville Florida to Washington DC. Two trains per day. Will only allow me to book Standard Seats or a Roomette. Will not allow me to book a Bedroom. Tried a few different dates and still the same. Any suggestions? Just my wife and myself going.


----------



## pennyk (May 16, 2017)

Does the website indicate that bedrooms are sold out or were you unable to locate the bedroom option? To search for bedroom princes, click the change arrow and bedrroom prices should appear (or you will be notified if sold out).

On the Silver Meteor, there are only 6 bedrooms and on the Silver Star, there are only 4 bedrooms, generally.


----------



## Maglev (May 16, 2017)

There are only two bedrooms in the sleepers on these trains, so it is likely_ possible _they are sold out. The "H" room becomes available as a bedroom for non-disabled travelers two weeks before departure, so maybe you could try to get that. In the meantime, I would go ahead and book a roomette (or even two for almost the same price as a bedroom).


----------



## TinCan782 (May 16, 2017)

Right above "Roomette" you should see the word "CHANGE" with left and right pointing arrows. Clicking the arrows should change the premium accommodation to something other than Roomette - in your case Bedroom.


----------



## the_traveler (May 16, 2017)

When you click that arrow, it will show the fare with the bedrooms. As said, there are only 2 bedrooms per car. If all are not available, it will show it as "sold out".


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 16, 2017)

You didn't say when you were traveling, because there are peak times when you have to commit months ahead. If there are three sleeper like on the SM there are 36 roomettes total to only 6 bedrooms. The negative for a husband and wife in the same roomette is the toilet next to the bed. You could reserve two roomettes for less than the cost of a bedroom.


----------



## gabbygrrl (May 19, 2017)

And what if you are using points for the trip? We have a bedroom booked for FTL-BOS in September. I was recently declared disabled by my doctor. Can I call Amtrak and switch us to the H bedroom? And would it be counted under the roomette "points" needed, or would it be considered a bedroom and the points I already cashed in would cover it?

Also, where is the H room located on the Silver Meteor?


----------



## PVD (May 19, 2017)

There is one H room at the vestibule end of each viewliner sleeper. They may or may not be available since there are only 3 on the whole train. If you are "qualified" it should be the roomette pricing. Another question is whether or not you had them apply h/c discount on the pricing for your current booking. A call to AGR (may need a supervisor to muddle through this) is probably in order- operative word "modify" not "rebook" if a higher fare/point use would result. Since you appear to be originating in Boston, you will be coming in on the NEC to connect, since you are booked arriving/leaving in a sleeper you should be able to use the Club Acela to wait. Tey can arrange for a red cap for boarding assistance, also.


----------



## me_little_me (May 29, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> You didn't say when you were traveling, because there are peak times when you have to commit months ahead. If there are three sleeper like on the SM there are 36 roomettes total to only 6 bedrooms. The negative for a husband and wife in the same roomette is the toilet next to the bed. You could reserve two roomettes for less than the cost of a bedroom.


Sometimes, two roomettes are a great bargain compared to one bedroom, particularly on Viewliners because there are so few bedrooms. If one decides to do the two-roomette thing, some suggestions:

CALL, do not use the app or internet as only by calling can you ask for two rooms across from each other (if available). Calling after being randomly assigned rooms on the internet can get you an argument that they want more money and you may have to fight them over it. Happened to me but asking for a supervisor got me another, more experienced, agent who took care of it.

Decide for each of you whether upper or lower is better. Upper means you have more room getting ready for bed or waking up. You can also sit down for a while if you can't sleep and there is convenient room for your luggage and stuff you need in the morning. Lower means you can sleep without having to climb up and down on a moving train. For Superliners, it also means no chance of hitting your head when you sit up in the bad and forget how low the ceiling is.


----------

